# island evals: "too many items lying around"



## Syndra (Apr 19, 2020)

hi! not sure how to fix this as i've never heard isabelle say this any time before when i was decorating my island! i've also made sure to pick up branches and weeds. what's causing this?


----------



## dino (Apr 19, 2020)

items that are not on display/cannot be 'placed', including DIYs, etc., must be less than, i thiiink 15 total


----------



## Syndra (Apr 19, 2020)

okay i'm dumb i forgot i dumped all my duplicate diy's on the beach.... thanks!!!


----------



## dino (Apr 19, 2020)

not dumb at all ! you should see my beach. one whole side is covered in DIY, yet still i ask izy what she thinks, as if i can't fudging guess the answer


----------

